# Swiss Lager Dried Yeast S-189 Any Hints?



## Bribie G (5/8/09)

A couple of months ago someone posted about how fast and clean this yeast is. I've done a search on 'Swiss' but can't find the thread or the post. They mentioned that they had done a fairly fast ferment and the beer was kegged and ready to drink in just a few weeks as opposed to lagering for months.

Does anyone use this yeast, and what temps are best? I'm trying it in a Standard Australian Lager and would be looking to do a 10 day lagering like the breweries do.


----------



## Adamt (5/8/09)

Ferments clean up to at least 13C (approx temp when I used it) and reportedly ferments up to ~12%ABV, so feel free to brew over-strength and dilute!


----------



## brendo (5/8/09)

I've used it a few times now... very clean ferment... have a knappstein clone fermenting at the moment using S-189.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## bconnery (5/8/09)

BribieG said:


> A couple of months ago someone posted about how fast and clean this yeast is. I've done a search on 'Swiss' but can't find the thread or the post. They mentioned that they had done a fairly fast ferment and the beer was kegged and ready to drink in just a few weeks as opposed to lagering for months.
> 
> Does anyone use this yeast, and what temps are best? I'm trying it in a Standard Australian Lager and would be looking to do a 10 day lagering like the breweries do.


Anywhere in the range 9-13C is good but I've heard of people actually even using this yeast higher with ok effects, up to 17C...

When I use it is usually at around 10-12C for two weeks, then let the beer sit in the keg for around two weeks. Even at one week the beer is drinkable but at two weeks it is good to go, at least on a simple 'normal' strength lager. 

That's on a two pack pitch at around 14C then cooled to 10-12.


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/09)

Thanks, I've got a 2 pack in the freezer that I bought a couple of months ago and haven't got round to using because my lager fridge was tied up with a Bohemian, I'm sure the poster said that they had fermented it a bit warm (Pocket Beers maybe???). That's why my ears pricked up as I was looking for something clean but quick. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (5/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Thanks, I've got a 2 pack in the freezer that I bought a couple of months ago and haven't got round to using because my lager fridge was tied up with a Bohemian, I'm sure the poster said that they had fermented it a bit warm (Pocket Beers maybe???). That's why my ears pricked up as I was looking for something clean but quick.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


No Not me BribieG,

10-12 deg for 12-14 days for me, but I'm no lager expert.
I have used a few lager yeasts and s-189 was the "cleanist" of them.

I do have a few lagers recipes in the pipeline and s-189 in my fridge. :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## Ross (5/8/09)

Bribie,

Ideal temp for this yeast is 12c. I have customers using at ale temps with no apparent ill effects, but I'm not recommending it. 
At ale temps 1 week, at lager temps 2 weeks. Filtered I reckon they taste great from day 1, but with an additional few weeks they definately hit their stride.

cheers Ross


----------



## T.D. (5/8/09)

Is it possible that S-189 has its origins as a kolsch yeast? I have seen some mention of this being the case for some dry "lager" yeasts. Might explain their flexibility at higher temps relative to the liquid lager strains.


----------



## Duff (5/8/09)

T.D. said:


> Is it possible that S-189 has its origins as a kolsch yeast? I have seen some mention of this being the case for some dry "lager" yeasts. Might explain their flexibility at higher temps relative to the liquid lager strains.



Certainly attenuates well enough.


----------



## kirem (5/8/09)

fantastic lager yeast, very versatile.

for a pils I aim for 12P, I got 12.2 two weeks ago

I start fermentation at 9degC and take it down to 3degC over about 2 weeks.

I rack 5 days after full-krausen into and seal a keg (pressurise the keg using the fermentation gases).

From 9degC, I take 1degc/24hours until 5 degC and hold there for a week and then take another 1degC/48 until 3degC and hold there for a week and then start lagering down to -3degC.

I get great results, I find the key is to very slowly reduce the temperature.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (5/8/09)

kirem said:


> fantastic lager yeast, very versatile.
> 
> for a pils I aim for 12P, I got 12.2 two weeks ago
> 
> ...



Just curious about your pitching rates Kirem.
Do you use both 12gram satchels in 20l?


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/09)

Hate to be a killjoy......but every time I've used this yeast I've had huge Acetaldehyde issues. This could be due to overpitching as I used 20g per batch of 22L @ around OG 1.054 and fermented at 9C. Had better results at 12C. 

Seeing others comments here I feel it may have something to do with my fermentation regime. Although I have had a commercial lager fermented using this yeast and couldn't get near it for "green apple" aroma. Possibly a super sensitivity as others didn't get the green apple until I mentioned it.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## kirem (5/8/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Just curious about your pitching rates Kirem.
> Do you use both 12gram satchels in 20l?



No. 20gram in 19L. I have 500gram pack of this yeast. I weigh it out, rehydrate and temperature acclimatise the yeast before pitching.



Screwtop said:


> Hate to be a killjoy......but every time I've used this yeast I've had huge Acetaldehyde issues. This could be due to overpitching as I used 20g per batch of 22L @ around OG 1.054 and fermented at 9C. Had better results at 12C.
> 
> Seeing others comments here I feel it may have something to do with my fermentation regime. Although I have had a commercial lager fermented using this yeast and couldn't get near it for "green apple" aroma. Possibly a super sensitivity as others didn't get the green apple until I mentioned it.



I am quite sensitive to acetaldehyde and many other 'faults'(goes with the day job). I have never got it from this yeast/fermentation

Out of curiosity, do you aerate the wort before pitching? and how do you prepare the dried yeast for fermentation?


----------



## kram (5/8/09)

I've used two packs in a Schwarz type beer for the QLD case swap at 12 and it worked ok, used it recently at 13 and I got sulfur out of it that time. That beer was a disaster though so i'm not holding anything against the yeast. Certainly no problems with attenuation.


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/09)

Various experiences here, I'll have two bob each way and do it at 12 degrees and a shortish lager then filter (next on my purchasing programme B) and carb it up. Thanks.


----------

